# Canine Search & Rescue International Conference



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

This was born as a small activity within friends from different countries, since it is getting bigger and bigger, with the confirmed assistance of 7 countries and other 4 countries and organizations waiting for confirmation, I share the invitation to everyone who may be interested*:
*

*K-SAR Chile* invites you to the *I Canine Search & Rescue International Conference. *

*This event has 3 modalities:*

*I. - International Seminar of disaster Canine Operations *
July 29, 30, 31 2011 
9:00 a 15:00 Hrs. 
Open to everyone who wish to attend
Cost: CL $50.000. (aprox. US $110) 

*Relators *
*· *Mauricio Pantoja - UCR Mexican Red Cross
·  Jesús Ángel – Mexican Red Cross
·  Semseddin Sayan Pet Services K-9 Team – Turkish
·  Walter Parizotto - Brazilian Military Fire Brigade 
·  Wagner Leiva – UCR Costa Rica Red Cross 
·  Mario Chan – UCR Panama Red Cross 
·  Jorge Ceballos UCR Argentina Fire Brigade
·  Gerardo Donoso - K-SAR Chile

*II. - Canine Search in Collapsed Structures International Workshop *
July 29, 30 and 31 of 2011 
16:30 a 21:00 Hrs. 
Open to canine handlers only, 30 available places.
Cost: CL $50.000 (approx. US $110.-) 

Both activities will be held at the USAR training center of the Ñuñoa 8ª Fire Brigade 
(International delegations and K9 units can camp at the seminar place)

*III. - Canine Snow Search International Workshop*
August 5, 6 and 7 of 2011 
Open to canine handlers only, 15 available places
Cost: CL $100.000 (approx. US $220)


- Important discounts for more than one activity
-  International delegations and K9 units can camp at the USAR training camp if they wish
-  Daily feeding cost in Chile are of an average of U$15
-  Contact: Gerardo Donoso Alfaro, [email protected], phone: 056-02-5378986, cell phone 056-09-95937904. 



Or you can PM me for more information


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Is it true that everyone got lost trying to find the place last year?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Catalina Valencia said:


> This was born as a small activity within friends from different countries, since it is getting bigger and bigger, with the confirmed assistance of 7 countries and other 4 countries and organizations waiting for confirmation, I share the invitation to everyone who may be interested*:
> *
> 
> *K-SAR Chile* invites you to the *I Canine Search & Rescue International Conference. *
> ...


Are you friends with the guy that is hanging under the helicopter? (picture in your poster) He is an avalanche dog handler from my organization in Canada. Is he involved in the seminar? Or was the photo just lifted from the internet?

I do know one avalanche dog handler that spends his summer in Chile working. Portillo I beleive. He is from Squaw in California and their certifications for avi dogs are based on the profile here in Canada. I met him working at the Olympics last year, I liked his dog! I would like to visit Chile one day, but don't know when I will ever make that happen.


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

The pic must have been picked from the inte3rnet, I have no bigger poster then this one so I have not looked carefully to all the pics. I believe there is a pic of 9/11 too.



Chris McDonald said:


> Is it true that everyone got lost trying to find the place last year?


???????


----------

